# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Sat April 15, 2017



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2017)

Wake up early or stay up all night for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, April 15.
Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle.
Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street.
Head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains.
Then we'll stop for lunch and refreshments.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 13, 2017)

HOEBOYE


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 13, 2017)

I was starting to think you and mike forgot about the ride! See you all Saturday!


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Gonna try to make it out there.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2017)

A fun ride with great people!
I'm going to motor up to the rustjunkie ranch in a little while for the privilege of riding one of his great builds.
See you in a bit


----------



## the2finger (Apr 15, 2017)

loaded n ready to roll


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2017)

Have a great ride guys( and gals ).


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2017)

Dog sitting today but had a good ride with the FF


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2017)

Missed the ride today, but representing the Rustjunkies in Vegas.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2017)

More goodtimes at the Monrovia ride thanks to all the folks that came out to be Foothill Flyers for the day. The weather was good and the company great 
See you next month for the first evening ride of 2017


----------



## the2finger (Apr 15, 2017)

Just the greatest folks to ride with period.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 15, 2017)

A few more pics from a great ride with great weather!


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 15, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Just the greatest folks to ride with period.



This is true. Had a great time again.


----------



## None (Apr 15, 2017)

Missed this ride!  had to support my niece at her track meet. Next month!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2017)

Another perfect day in Southern California.
Thanks for hosting the ride, Scott.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Missed this ride!  had to support my niece at her track meet. Next month!



Missed ya Girl !!! See you next month


----------



## the2finger (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey Mike how many broken down rat rods did you see on the 15?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Hey Mike how many broken down rat rods did you see on the 15?



Just one Buick on the way up Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 16, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Another perfect day in Southern California.
> Thanks for hosting the ride, Scott.  View attachment 451705



it warms my heart to see this old Harley where it belongs, out in the Southern California Sunshine! Viva La Cali Cartel!


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 16, 2017)

Was a great SoCa day riding with some GREAT people. Thanks to Scott for putting it all together. Looking forward to some night rides.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree ron, good times.i got caught up chatting with everybody and didnt take any pics.im glad everybody else got and posted some great photos.see you all at the coaster swap!


----------



## Monarky (Apr 16, 2017)

I had a good time riding with the Foothill Flyers, catching up with some old friends and meeting new ones.  I hope to see everyone again at the next ride. Best regards, Monarky


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 17, 2017)

Crap-ola! I missed this ride... was waiting for the April ride but got waylaid because of Easter. 

Oh well, gonna have to make the night ride coming up next month. 

Looks like ya'll had fun, and Mr. G's little Chewbacca lookin' dog looks like he had a good time too.. ;o)


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 17, 2017)

This is a premier group of folks to ride with... if you can catch one of these rides you won't be sorry... it's ALWAYS fun. Scott's the ring leader, and we fortunate to have him... see ya next month for the first night ride! Tank lights anyone?


----------



## the2finger (Apr 17, 2017)

YAHOO! Headlights a go go


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> This is a premier group of folks to ride with... if you can catch one of these rides you won't be sorry... it's ALWAYS fun. Scott's the ring leader, and we fortunate to have him... see ya next month for the first night ride! Tank lights anyone?




That's very nice to hear, but it's all about the people and the bikes 
The Monrovia rides are good fun because of the folks that come out for them.
All I do is sometimes make a post about the upcoming ride (usually a little late in the week), and get us a little lost along the way once in a while 
@Fordmike (who usually makes the announcement) had the idea for a local ride and posted about it a while before he and I started showing up at Steve's shop ( @Velocipedist Co. ) on the third Saturday mornings.
So...come out for the next ride if you like! We'll probably start a little late and might take a wrong turn or two, but we'll put a bit of road under our wheels and have a good time doing it.

Scott


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, that's certainly true... it's the people that make it great. And the backdrop of beautiful, home town Monrovia doesn't hurt either! Every time I have done this ride I've had wonderful visits with bike-minded folks, and I come home with a renewed love for vintage bikes, and the people that enjoy & share them.

If you're in LA from somewhere else, be sure to try and make the Foothill Flyers ride... there is always someone to loan you a bike and help get you there, and you will make new friends for sure.

Thanks to Scott, Mike, Steve, Desiree, MrG and all the other good folks that make it SO nice.... now get off the interweb and go ride!


----------



## None (Apr 18, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Yes, that's certainly true... it's the people that make it great. And the backdrop of beautiful, home town Monrovia doesn't hurt either! Every time I have done this ride I've had wonderful visits with bike-minded folks, and I come home with a renewed love for vintage bikes, and the people that enjoy & share them.
> 
> If you're in LA from somewhere else, be sure to try and make the Foothill Flyers ride... there is always someone to loan you a bike and help get you there, and you will make new friends for sure.
> 
> Thanks to Scott, Mike, Steve, Desiree, MrG and all the other good folks that make it SO nice.... now get off the interweb and go ride!




Hope to see you on the next one @Balloonatic !


----------

